# Dental Procedures



## DStack818 (Jan 8, 2009)

What is everyone using for 2009 Dental Cases? We have always billed 41899 but this year it is no longer acceptable per the Crosswalk. What is everyone else using? I was going to use the ASA 00170?


----------



## Mimi26 (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure what you're asking.  Are you referring to anesthesia for dental cases or to dental procedures?


----------



## cbunti (Jan 8, 2009)

The crosswalk states you must select the ASA code that best corresponds to the specific procedure performed. I would use the ASA 00170 for cases that involves dental work on a small child (ie. multiple tooth removal, fillings, etc.). I hope this helps.


----------



## DStack818 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yes I was referring to both because we bill the anesthesia but our insurances are split 50/50 on wheither they want a CPT or ASA. We generally code everything with CPT and our billing software converts it over for us. Thanks so much I was leaning towards 00170.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 27, 2009)

yes, i agree with our fellow responders, we now have to use the specific asa codes, we were having this same issue and our system advised us to refer to the new 2009 asa crosswalk book, we didnt have it yet but now know we have to use the crosswalk books...00170 if your coding dental for anesthesia


----------

